# NEOHIO 2015



## jayfressh

Starting a new thread us North East Ohio people. 

I'm in Medina County. 

Post your location


----------



## cooley

Trumbull Co. Warmer wet weather coming next week should start getting them popping!


----------



## saepis

Medina Cty (Brunswick). Let me know if you are ever interested in hitting the woods together


----------



## ohiomycology

I'm in Cleveland, new to the site, but I would be happy to meet up with someone and hunt.


----------



## shep419

Huron county


----------



## buckeyebrett

Medina County. Took a walk Friday. Found three false morels just poking up. Shouldn't be long for blacks.


----------



## grizzly adams

Ashtabula co. soon !!!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Mahoning Co. If the weather cooperates tomorrow we're going to take my buddy's German Shorthair for a run at the club and poke around in some new areas. I don't expect to find anything, it's a scouting trip. Crocuses have bloomed, but not daffodils. No forsythia or dandelions yet, so it's still early. We just need to get out and blow the stink off!


----------



## rcsensi

With this weeks weather, we should see Morels poppin up in 5-10 days..pending the nights. I only found 5lbs last year..but found 80lbs of Chanterelles... Summit County


----------



## rcsensi

has anyone ever found Black Trumpets in N.E. Ohio ? any tips ?


----------



## jdk32581

I am in Geauga/Cuyahoga

I have found black trumpets in NE ohio. Same areas as chants. Found mine growing right out of the moss and down a dirt hillside in a chant area.


----------



## jdk32581

BTW with the trumpets.... Absolutely the hardest mushroom to see. I was literally walking all over them for two days before I even noticed them. They are basically invisible. Get low and look for the outline. They are so black they just vanish.


----------



## hankregionary

Wayne County. Supposed to be 70 degrees today and tomorrow. Hoping for some sunlight


----------



## timberwolf

Tuscarawas County. I am ready, hope to get out this weekend.


----------



## kbarker01

Holmes County here! Good luck this year all!!


----------



## bp

Geauga here...


----------



## sfctranspo

Jefferson County, Going out to look this weekend


----------



## rondo13

I'm in East Palestine Ohio, Columbiana County I also hunt over in Beaver, and Lawrence Counties in Pa. Good luck fellow hunters, I'll give and update tomorrow.


----------



## rcsensi

Well... Ramps are up and plenty of them. With it Drying off The rest of today, Dry warm weather Sat &amp; Full sun on sunday..I think that Sunday is going to be a good first day to find morels!!! Ive got Mushroom fever.

Anyone tell me how to change this cartoon pic profile ?

Thanks


----------



## jayfressh

Brunswick too! I have regular spots in both Brunswick and Cleveland.

Hunting Brunswick right now


----------



## jayfressh

A bit too early Medina/Cleveland.

Observations: 
Trout Lillies just sprouting
Ramps/Leeks are up and coming

Missing still:
No new growing fungi of any kind
May Apples barely poking up
No Blood Root up

These are my indicators for my known Brunswick and Cleveland morel spots where I have gathered in the past.


----------



## jayfressh

Medina spot has flowering Blood Root, and more May Apple shutes.


----------



## jdk32581

Woods report-

Saw three snakes all waking up from the winter. Ramps have sprouted


----------



## steve-o1971

Crawford county here "which is more Central Ohio".....I have lived in this county 5 years now and never found a mushroom 1!!!! I grew up in Ashland county and always have done well there at places I have hunted since childhood. I have been to 50 woods here in Crawford county and never found shit...not even a dog pecker! I dont know if there is something about this county that mushrooms just dont grow here or what but I have spent 100 hours hunting here and have not had 1 thing to show for it! If any other ppl from Crawford county read this post.....have you ever had luck in this terrible county?


----------



## ksh12

Medina County here! We started our search early this year....we have been going out to a few of our favorite spots almost every day since April 1 and finally found 16 small blacks yesterday afternoon/evening! Getting ready to head out again today


----------



## mj

I'm a novice morel hunter and live in the eastern suburbs of Cleveland. I'm looking forward to harvesting some ramps today and making some ramp pesto with pasta for dinner. Thank you to the person who wrote that blood root and may apples are indicators when to start looking for morels.


----------



## rcsensi

Well, went to a new spot this year for first look... not much ground cover, no may apples, no ramps, did see bright orange mushrooms &amp; curled up golden mushrooms... at least their is signs of new fungal growth. Gonna head to southern side of Summit county &amp; see how it is there.


----------



## tamara999

Tuscarawas county....looking this weekend!


----------



## jdk32581

Still cold... Very little green


----------



## timberwolf

Tamara, any luck. I was out in T-County yesterday with no finds. Not much green yet where I was hunting, but thought maybe we would find some blacks.


----------



## buckeyebrett

3 very small blacks on Friday 4/10. Medina County. If I could figure out how to cut and paste from photobucket with an I phone, I'd post the damn pictures!


----------



## buckeyebrett

Hope this works!! Friday 4/10/14. Medina County.


----------



## buckeyebrett

Aw, son of sea biscuit....I meant 4/10/15!! Promise!


----------



## jdk32581

Brett -
What type of trees and terrain do you find your blacks in?


----------



## sheephat

Summit here! Doing a rain dance!


----------



## rondo13

Was out today scouting had 45 ticks and found 2 false Morels. I took a pic of them but I don't know how to upload them.


----------



## buckeyebrett

jdk- a large football field size area, a hillside, tons of black cherry, with some mixed in various hardwoods. Just found it last Spring after 14 years of hunting shrooms. My first black spot in NEO. I also hit a spot in SEO for blacks that is mainly tulip poplar, with some varying hardwoods mixed in. Again, a large area on a hillside. I would much rather just hunt the dying elms for the motherloads.


----------



## digster

Summit county here. It's been a good number of years since I've been actually contributed anything to this forum. I thought I had registered with this newest site, but alas no record of my email and my username has been hijacked. Oh well. Some of you probably know me (the artist formerly known as Digger). I know Brett does. Which, btw glad you were able to finally find some blacks. Even though you'll never haul out gunny sacks full of em, it's still rewarding because they're more difficult to find for a couple reasons and they have by far the best aroma when freshly picked. 

That spot behind my condo is all but dried up. Haven't found any there in 2 years now. The irony is about 8 ears ago I took a bunch from that spot to my cabin in PA and dried them in a dehydrator on the porch outside. For the past 3 years they've been popping up right through the grass in our lawn. No trees, no leaves no undergrowth. I'm 100% certain they never grew there before. It was as if it was their destiny to be taken from a spot where their mycelium network was dying out and the shrooms were dwindling to another place in another state to grow and thrive. And every year there are more that pop up. Last year we picked around 45 in the one (only) little spot in our lawn. I can only come to the conclusion that the theory that it takes around 4-5 years from the time spores are dispersed to when mushroom begin to fruit is sound. Well, sorry for the long-winded post. Just trying to catch up after a few years of absence.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Digster, great post! That's what I've been reading as well. That when mycelium produces mushrooms it's because they want to "get out of Dodge!" I watched a vid where a guy found gangs of yellows growing all over the place in the middle of a doggone cow pasture! No trees there either!


----------



## digster

Thanks, buckeyebowman. Just to expound on my earlier post: the spot behind my condo where they used to grow is mainly black cherry w/ some sassafras mixed in (less than an 1/8th acre). Several other spots that I have, and continue to find blacks (in Ohio and PA), are near tulip tress and white ash. So, as far as black morels are concerned, explicitly, you're best bet is tulip poplars and ash; the same terrain you'll find grays. But don't discount cherry and oak woods. 

A couple years ago while camping in Dolly Sods, West Virginia some friends and I found more blacks than we could deal with, most within mass FIELDS of ramps among tulip poplars and oaks as well as hemlocks. Needless to say we had a great meal, what with the eggs I brought in for omelettes. 

To conclude, blacks are more random, yet not mutually exclusive of yellows.


----------



## mushytom

New to geauga cty. Will be looking this weekend, first glance looks like it is a bit early. Good season to all..


----------



## digster

Thanks, ksu.shroomer. Glad to see familiar....avatars. Actually, I've always lived in the Akron/ Canton area, just south of Cuyahaga Falls. Not too far from Kent. And, yes, Dolly Sods is pretty awesome!!! We usually park at the ranger's cabin near the bridge over Red Creek. We set off from there and hike upstream then cross over the creek where we make our base camp. That's where we found all those black morels. 

Another great place is the Roaring Plains, not far from the Sods. Only camped there once, but it was so sweet!!! Unreal vistas!!!

Side note: my other black spot around Nimisila Reservoir has been tapped out. For the past six years we've found them in this one spot, but every year there were less and less. Was there yesterday and turned up nothing. It's in an area that's full of ash and tulip trees, and, every year without fail it produces hundreds of gray, yellow and giant morels.


----------



## digster

A funny story. When I first discovered that spot at Nimisila, about 12 years ago, I was the only one who hunted it, never seeing anyone else. Then a year later, after picking a bunch I took a break and sat on a picnic table. All of a sudden some guy came crashing through where I'd just been and walked right up to me. He had a few other types of mushrooms but no morels. He saw my bag full of morels and said, "Wow! My mushroom club is having a meeting tonight. Can't wait to tell everyone!" 

I just about cried. Ever since then the place gets mobbed. I still find them, but I go early and to other spots around the area.


----------



## trapperjon

New guy here to the forum, summit Co, cuyahoga falls, haven't hunted shrooms in YEARS, back in the 70's and early 80's used to find them at our campground in portage Co, (now closed) been looking around where I work (KSU) but nothing yet, hoping to learn more from you guys, what's a good Web site that I can look into for info for this area ? Thanks in advance JON


----------



## the shroominator

Jon. This is probably one of the best sites to be on for learning the morel game. Everyone here is very helpful and informative. If I were you I would learn your trees by bark. Look for tulip poplar elm (preferably dead) ash and apple. Also keep an eye out just about anywhere because sometimes there's no rhyme or reason as to why they are there


----------



## the shroominator

Anybody finding any up here yet? I went out yesterday in the summit county area and found a good 20 or so large falsies but no morelies. I know we are close. There's gotta be some up somewheres.


----------



## amoyer5

Portage County here, didn't find anything in my spot until May 5th last year but I'm going to go out and look today anyways.


----------



## digster

If Buckeye Brett found blacks in Medina County I think it's safe to say that black morels are up and can be found just about anywhere in the state. Luckily the weather has remained cool so as to extend the season. Also keep in mind the existstance of microclimates. There's always a spot that fruits earlier than others and visa versa: ie. hillsides facing south and ravines trapping cold air.


----------



## lilmer1

I drove down to clendening area and found a few blacks. I doubt they are up here yet.I live in portage lakes (southern most point of summit county) and I have early spots here I have not seen any yet. Looks like off and on rain all week, any day now!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Had a chance to run out to the sportsman's club today and have a look around. Didn't see any shrooms, and also didn't see any mayapples! Not a single one. Soil temps were generally in the lower 50's. Guess I have more time to wait.


----------



## the shroominator

I'm thinkin soil temp is holdin us up here. Next weeks cool temps won't help any either. How ever the current ground cover will help hold moisture for the season. Might be a good year for finding big yellows if you can withstand the torture of lettin em grow


----------



## trapperjon

Working on my learning curve here.... Went hiking with my boy yesterday and found a BUNCH of mayapples anywhere from just poking up to 5" my question is??? Do you look around mayapples or just a timing Thing ? This was a south facing hill side (steep), looked hill sides and valley bottom's nothing...


----------



## buckeyebowman

I think it's mainly a timing thing trapper. But that's not to say that morels don't grow near mayapples. Another timing thing is what the wildflowers are doing. Are dutchman's breeches and trillium blooming? That's another thing I didn't see yesterday. The only wildflower I saw were low growing, dime sized yellow things that superficially resemble dandelions. And that's another thing, no dandelions in the yards around here yet. So, I guess it still is too early and I don't think this cold snap coming will do us any good.


----------



## bckotkowski

I checked my early black spot yesterday and nothing. Not much growing yet in the woods in Portage County.


----------



## rondo13

I'm out in Columbiana Co. and Beaver Co. Pa I found 7 false Morels all around black cherry today, may apple's are up jagers are turning green. Should be any day now just hope this cold snap doesn't hurt.


----------



## buckeyebrett

Digster! Wazzup? Good to see ya back! That spot where I found those blacks a week ago is getting hammered. Haven't found anything there since, except other hunters. Bummer. Digger, how about your other spot you once showed me? Any good? It was a pretty public spot, so just curious if it's been ransacked by others? Or is that the Nimisilla spot you spoke of above? Hope all is well and good luck everyone! I'm heading to Belmont County next weekend.

Rondo, I have noticed more gyromitra this year among the black cherrys than ever before.


----------



## grizzly adams

Found 5 small blacks this evening .I had checked this spot Friday and did not see them but they are very small the biggest is about 1 inch and the rest are a half inch or less .I spotted the first and got on my knees and saw the rest ,im sure there are more but I was too afraid to move I just covered them up and backed out .Next week should be good.The cool temps should make for a good black season. Northern Ashtabula co. I would post a pic but I cant figure how .


----------



## cooley

Grizzly I was out today also looking around the tulip and black cherry mix woods nothing to report I was down looking and just backed out, the way are woods are looking here in Trumbull Co. It won't be long and Greys and yellows will be popping, I figure if I'm not finding any blacks by next weekend either they ain't here or the tulip, ash, blackcherry, big tooth aspen, trails etc. are not producing here for me, which is a lot of area I have to look in. I find it interesting many hunters have reported on here they have had a hard time finding blacks too in the right habitat for blacks!


----------



## grizzly adams

cooley the blacks have just popped ,it was just dumb luck that I even saw them they are still under the leaves I would give it a few days and check out some poplar down the TRAIL by the lake. good luck to ya .


----------



## cooley

Thanks Grizzly! It is suppose to turn cold for us so I just do not know, I have a friend that has been looking in S. OH and nothing yet in his black spots either. It's getting really green here now, what about Ashtabula? 

KSU what type of trees where those blacks around?


----------



## buckeyebowman

Had another chance to go look around on Sunday, the 19th. Same result as last time, no shrooms. That is, no shrooms of any kind! Since I'm kind of new to this (third year hunting), I keep trying to recall what the conditions were like last year. Of course last year I didn't find any blacks. I found yellows with a few over the hill half frees and verpas thrown in for good measure. So I figured I'd have to get out a little earlier this year. Last year not only were the wildflowers up and blooming, but LBM's were everywhere and Dryad Saddles were on just about every stump! There's no such things going on in my woods just now. Everything I've read and heard says that blacks pop about 2 weeks before the yellows. Since I found my first yellows last year on May 10, if conditions are similar that should have the blacks up in the last week of April. Despite the wonderful weather recently, things seem to be moving along a little slowly out there. Just like last year. Don't know what this cold snap will do, but I'm hoping it will just stretch things out.


----------



## ksh12

We went back out again this evening and found 7 more blacks (Medina County). These are the first we have found since April 10th in our usual spot (which has become quite busy lately) located near cherry. Hoping the pictures post correctly!
Hey Brett- this is Kevin and Sarah- we stopped you back in the woods April 10th- this is where we found these tonight- you having any luck lately?


----------



## jrote

Im new on here but hope Mansfield is ok for northeast. I went out to a couple of my spots where i did awsome last year and nothing yet. May apples are up and a few other plants i look for every year but im betting its a bit early here. My one spot ive never found anything b4 the first week of may but since i saw all the stuff popping up was hoping id get lucky with some early finds. is anyone else close to here having any luck?


----------



## salaya

Hello everyone! I am new here and pretty new to morel hunting. I used to go with my ex years ago but just went for the first time since last year and didn't find anything. Of course it doesn't help I am in a different county now than when I used to go, so I am not really sure where are good places. I hope I will have some luck this year, I have been craving those little guys for so long now. By the way i am in Summit county right next to Medina county.


----------



## digster

Brett: Hey bro!!! To answer your question, the other black spot you asked about would be the one at Nimi. I've always been able to get there before others (even after other people discovered it) and pick a good # of 'em, but nothing there yet...if at all. 

Just got back from my cabin in PA. When we arrived on Friday there were a few small blacks coming up in the lawn. This morning before we left we picked a dozen or so that were large enough. Left a few smaller ones to grow and spore out. It is in Venango County, PA, about 80 miles east of here and a little north, and, generally speaking, a few degrees cooler and about 5 - 7 days behind this area weather-wise. 

Out there we find big yellows under sycamore trees on the islands in the creek. But it's a crap shoot. They're very unpredictable, almost never showing up in the same place from year to year. But they make up for that in size.


----------



## grizzly adams

Things are getting really green up here in Ashtabula the cold weather this week will slow things up but they have started and will still grow in cooler temps.i don't expect to find any large numbers this week but next week im sure there will be some good finds.I don't really think we are as far behind as some may think.


----------



## cooley

Look at a very good mature woods of tulip and black cherry today and seen nothing was down looking with the morel eyes and still didn't see anything!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Have posted that I'm not seeing mayapples in the woods I hunt. Then I started thinking, and I don't remember seeing them last year either! Maybe they don't grow in those woods. So today I went to a nearby woods that I know are overrun with them. Well, they're up, but just barely! Most are little spikes still tightly furled, and a few are beginning to open. Also found a few Trillium 3" to 4" tall, just 3 green leaves and no flowers yet. Found a small Jack in the Pulpit maybe 2" to 3" tall. As far as shrooms go, I found a grand total of 2 tiny Mica Caps! I figure if I can spot that stuff I should be able to see blacks if they were in evidence. On the drive home I saw my first forsythia just beginning to bloom. I figure it's still just a bit too early, at least right around here.


----------



## cooley

I found a few false ones tonight under tulip and dead elm.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Wow! Your woods look a lot farther along than the woods around here!


----------



## cooley

You are in Mahoning buckeye bowman right? Should be pretty close to Trumbull I would think, I drove by a woods today that had poster signs all over it look really good for blacks! Can't find the person that owns it yet, I'm going to keep seeking permission, I have some appointments tomorrow I have to run for my business and I'm going to stop after I'm done.
This morel hunting is addictive! Lol!


----------



## indyjoedg

Hi, I'm somewhat new to the area (Painesville). I moved here from Indiana about 3 years ago. Whenever I talk about mushroom hunting with the people I work with, they look at me like I'm crazy. I haven't really found any good spots to go around here yet, so any help is appreciated. I usually end up going back to the spots I know in Indiana and Michigan every year, but would love to meet up with someone to go mushroom hunting around here. In fact, I'm actually headed back to Indiana this weekend. My uncle just found his first 24 blacks of the year yesterday. I have only ever hunted for Morels, but I would love to learn more about hunting Chanterelles, Black Trumpets, and maybe some Hen of the Woods. If anyone feels like meeting up to go hunt some morels, please hit me up.


----------



## rizabove

IndyJoeDG I live nearby and I feel your pain, I love shroomin, I have tried to introduce it to my friends but they don't have the patience or don't want to haha I'll take you up on your offer.


----------



## lilmer1

I live in Portage Lakes, south summit county and I found one gray yesterday. the woods looked great I think we will be slamming them soon! I left the gray I will take pictures and post as it grows.


----------



## indyjoedg

Rizabove I will be out of town this weekend, but maybe we could meet up sometime next week. I'm hoping to be able to sneak away and find a few while I'm in Indiana for my nephew's birthday.


----------



## buckeyebowman

cooley, yes I am in northern Mahoning Co., Youngstown to be precise. I do some hunting in Mill Creek Park, but most at my sportsman's club just "over the line" in Lawrence Co., PA. Addictive? Oh yes! I can't wait to find my first morel this year. Of course I don't even know if blacks grow around here, but I figure it this way. Last year, in my second year of hunting, I found yellows, half frees, verpas, and gyromitra. So, why not blacks?! I also found some Shaggy Manes and some wonderful Meadow Mushrooms simply because I've been "turned on" to seeing shrooms!


----------



## cooley

Buckeye bowman my quest is finding some blacks this year I have the habitat they grow in to look but nothing yet. This new area I said looks great for blacks I mentioned on last post, I went to the barber shop when I finished my appointments to get my hair cut and was asking my barber who owned the property and he was telling me the fish and game club did but sold it to someone and he didn't know the guy's name, another customer I know came in and we were talking about morels and he says to me he worked with these two guys at GM that use To get them by the basket loads at the spot I was asking my barber about who owned it. My barber says to him, we were just talking about that spot! Lol! Its all about the trees and what the woods should look like for them to grow and this place has it! 
I hope the weather starts warming again slow and steady would be nice no fast warm up and to hot or I think it will be a short season for us.


----------



## buckeyebowman

That's kind of my mission for this year as well, cooley. Went to a seminar by John Maybrier and he passed around a baggie of dried blacks for everyone to smell. I still have a couple bags of dried yellows from last year. They smell good, but they don't smell like blacks! What an aroma! So, all we can do is keep looking and see what happens. Looking at the long term forecasts I don't see any rapid warmup coming our way. If it does, I'll just have to walk these old legs right into the ground!


----------



## cooley

Looks like the soil temp here today was 40 degrees I doubt shrooms will pop at that temp. And I don't believe any blacks will start at that temp either. I'm curious to see if Grizzly Adams black he found have grown any!


----------



## buckeyebowman

You just made me run outside and take a few quick soil temps. All right around 44 degrees. With it predicted to go down to 25 tonight, the soil will get colder before it gets warmer!


----------



## cooley

Buckeye thanks for the info ..... I seen blacks are up in MI. I find it hard to believe they would jump from Southern OH to MI. And miss us, there up just have to find them I seen in Medina some were found ,they are pretty much on the same parallel as us. Here is the video from April 16 http://youtu.be/_fgRLebeIdo


----------



## buckeyebowman

Wow, what a video! I guess that's why Michigan is the promised land. Yes, they were small but they seemed to be everywhere! I've never found flushes like that. I have to search high and low to find a few here, a few there. So, more work to do. But I guess that makes the finding that much sweeter.


----------



## cooley

I'm going to look on an old railroad bed tomorrow it may be a tad warmer there, maybe just maybe it will be the day I find some blacks! Lol! Buckeye you see what I'm saying the blacks are up all over around us there has to be some up.


----------



## cooley

Nothing on along railroad track and check probably hundred tulip trees and ash trees today. Grizzly Adams if your out there east side TRAIL or west side TRAIL??


----------



## needmoarmorels

Spent a good couple hours in Hartville looking today. Checked about 20 or 30 dead elms and only found one LBM. I think for us here in NEO we might be waiting still for warmer temps


----------



## grizzly adams

cooley both sides just keep lookin they should start getting some size soon with the warm up. the ones I found last week are slowly getting bigger but this cold def slowed them down. the weather is looking much better next week


----------



## buckeyebowman

I think you're right, NeedMoar. Was at my buddy's house this afternoon helping with a couple of projects. Also took a little walk to look for anything growing. The sun was nice but I'll tell you what, with the wind it was doggone cold out there!


----------



## cooley

Grizzly I'm going to check it out this week, have you got some their before?


----------



## rumpleforeskin

Friday April 24th, I found my first Black of the year in Mohican. I went back yesterday the 26th, and found 6 more nice plump and fresh. I will go back inn a few days to sse if I missed any. Also found one tiny Dog Pecker. I checked my early grey spot in Beach City Wilderness Area this morning the 27th, nothing yet.


----------



## cooley

Just seen a report from ( chris matherly ) site 53 greys found in Trumbull Co. Around dead elm got to tell you I walked late this afternoon and look at my elm hot spot and nothing! No pics though it would of been encouraging to see a pic with a date beside it!


----------



## grizzly adams

yes cooley I have and sometimes you will find them in random places. I went down to Harrison co. this past weekend and we only found 8 small greys, I also would like to see a pic with the date with the greys from trumbull co.just think the ground temps have been to low .but you never know , maybe they found a hot spot . I will be out in full force next week .


----------



## cooley

Grizzly I called park office they made me get permitt I signed and faxed back an they approved, I can get out and hunt deer there but need a permit to pick shrooms, they waived the $40 fee but ODNR say to contact park offices before hunting shroom on state parks, I guess sometimes when you do the right thing there's red tape!


----------



## douggyfresh87

Stark county, north canton area. Willing to trade some crappie hot spots for morel spots. LoL.


----------



## bckotkowski




----------



## bckotkowski

I see morel season! Portage county. Picked a few blacks on Sunday. My buddy picked a few tiny grays.


----------



## jack

Use the HTML code from Photobucket

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## bckotkowski

[/url] [/IMG]


----------



## moringaandmorels

Was in Northern Ky yesterday and Waynesville ohio this past sunday. Found a total of 50 all greys and big yellows. A little over 4lbs worth.


----------



## buckeyebowman

We have a little rain and a real, honest to God warm up coming. Time to hit the woods! I'm finally feeling hopeful.


----------



## cooley

Well spent 1-1/2 hours looking today and zilch! I was getting in my truck and my buddy calls and says I need to come over to his house, I go over and he walks me to his neighbor next door and out of the wash gravel around his 
Landscape stands 12 Greys! So I come home and see on Facebook my late friends wife posts she was mowing and found a big bowl of Greys in her yard and the pics had my mouth watering, she live near portage lakes.


----------



## abee1976

Found 4/28 in Summit County!!  &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## digster

Checked one of my hotspots today where I find hundreds of grays every year. Didn't see a one. I know that had I spent a little more time and sifted through the leaves I would've found some. However, given that I think it's safe to say that it is still a bit early what with this cold weather and all. The dandelions are just blooming and still hugging the ground, so after this warmup they should begin to pop. Another week, two maybe for them to get some size to em and they should be up in numbers.


----------



## jdk32581

blacks found today 4/30/15

Geauga County, jet black soil, cherry tree area, pricker bushes, flat ground raised up a little bit, grass and moss. Closest tree was a poplar 20 feet away


----------



## buckeyebowman

Nice finds. Went to a nearby woods for a few minutes today just to check conditions. Nothing much has changed since before the cold snap started. We are late, late, late! Getting a little rain, too. Not as much as I'd hoped, but better than nothing. We are also dry. Saw an interesting post on another board from a guy in NWPA, near Pymatuning. He's starting to find black, and they're around black walnuts! That's a new one on me. Anyway, I'll be out looking hard this weekend.


----------



## cooley

Buckeye I have a new spot with black walnut that has that dark moist soil I'm going to check Sat. Because it also has every tree mixed in them that produces morels. I going to do some looking tomorrow too, really thought I would have some put up already. Next 3 weeks should get good for us! Much success on your hunt this weekend!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Thanks cooley, and same to you. Time to pack a lunch and go all day if you can.


----------



## the shroominator

Better get em in a day or two ksu! It's dry out there. Most of my finds sound the same as yours but lots of dried out ones. I know you can rehydrate them but it's not the same as fresh lol


----------



## digster

KSU:

Those are by far the best of the morels (esculentas). Just so jam-packed with pits and ridges, they're just about the thickest and most delectable of all morels. More bang for your buck. I find those interspersed throughout the woods where I find grays (deliciosas). The grays are much more plentiful, but those get bigger and thicker. Good find.


----------



## digster

Also, they are the most handsome of the morels...in my opinion. They're definitely one of Mother Nature's works of art. I'm sure others would agree.


----------



## region33rus

Can you pls tell me where to go for morels in the greater Cleveland area? probably an hour away..?


----------



## digster

region33rus:

I would check parks in your area. Look for heavily wooded areas, specifically those with tulip poplars and ash trees. Also look for sycamores. I know there are a lot of places in the Cuyahaga Valley with streams that are lined with them. I find big yellows under sycamores in Ohio and Pennsylvania. But your best bet are areas with tulip trees. Usually you will find woods that are predominantly ash and tulip trees with tulip trees making up the most of them. The bigger the trees and the more prevalent the better. 

Good luck and post any finds.


----------



## cooley

I checked every tree that has produced morels for me over the years and they are just not there, i spoke to a friend who lives below canton and nothing yet in his spots. It has been sporadic for most from what I'm hearing, I have a feeling if we do not get rain it will be a bad year, it sure is not looking good up here in Trumbull Co. I'm not going back out until we get some moisture!


----------



## region33rus

Digster- thank you so much!!


----------



## cotty

i second that ksu shroomer, if you go for just morels you will get bummed fast, i been hunting shrooms since i was old enough to walk, so about 29 years, it took me years to actually find my own go to spots, and love the dog woods and wild cherry and wild apple and all the flowering trees and the wild flowers even the may apples, but if you go for just morels, you gonna be dissapointed every time, i love exploring caves i find, down to the smells of the woods and even the damned old copper heads, spider webs suck though dont tell anyone but im secretly scared of spiders, lmao, but on a more serious note, south of 70 and going to be peaking simetime mid week to this coming weekend, and north of 70, id say you guy have about two two and a half weeks left of good finds, good luck all, and stay tick free, safe, and happy hunting, always remember no trespassing, and enjoy the woods, and all the wonders they give us.


----------



## lance137

i found 8 yellows near a dead elm near the creek in jefferson county today. 3-4 inches and kind of dried out.i hope we get rain soon.


----------



## cooley

KSU and Cotty not frustrated at all but I'm curious what method or expirence you are suggesting that it's shaping up to be a great season? Love nature love the woods Thank god for it everyday, nothing else like for me! I know this for sure if there is no rain the shroom hunting isn't good!


----------



## cotty

cooley, i was just going with what ksu said, and not always true, if you get enough rain right before the shrooms start coming on, that can sustain them for the season, more generally than not, you are right but i know for atleast southern ohio bottoms are still flooded from the rain from end of march to mid april, and that moisture solely is what is keeping the shrooms coming down here, i been hunting morels for almost 29 years, and this situation is actually quite normal, we normally get all the moisture for the season before it even starts, and then the sustaining pop up showers the remainder of the season, keeps them fresh and good


----------



## buckeyebowman

I'm with cooley! I went out to my hunting club Saturday and hiked my legs off! All I found were LBM's. Which, under one particular elm, usually signals a flush of yellows once they die back. Hope that's the case this year!

Today I hiked down a creek bottom in a local MetroPark. As far as cotty's last post goes, I'll second that emotion. I went down in there looking for morels. I found absolutely no 'shrooms at all! I couldn't believe it. Nothing! What I did find was the absolute "Mother of all Ramp Hunting Spots". This is very sandy soil, and there were literally acres of them! So, there were no morels, but there were ramps!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Excuse me! I meant cotty as far as the "going for morels only" thing was concerned!


----------



## cotty

yea thats been the story of the year down this way prime looking spots with nothing and spots you wouldnt think of looking they are there, but the big flush for you guys coming up i think will be in a week week and a half, it will be this weekend for my neck of the woods, this rain and warm temps will bring on the bigfoots very soon, i look to see quite a few big hauls posted in the next week or two, buckeyebowman and cooley


----------



## abee1976

Can anyone help me identify this type of mushroom, I found growing yesterday in Summit County. Thanks! http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i236/abee1976/20150503_155229.jpeg


----------



## abee1976

Can anyone help me identify this type of mushroom? I found it out hunting yesterday in Summit County. Thanks!!


----------



## cotty

that is a dryad saddle fungus, or pheasant back, they are edible and a very good meat substitute, they are a little woods but have the consistancy of meat


----------



## rcsensi

the Pheasant back is extremely tough &amp; Chewy..but great flavor! I wash them, peel the outer layer, slice super thin &amp; fry them like chips.


----------



## dorkygrin

Found two lonely morels in Portage county over the weekend. 

Digster - I have a cabin in PA too = Venango along the river. Rarely find anything there, better luck here in Portage county.

Where is your cabin?


----------



## digster

dorkygrin - you talking about the Allegheny? I'm in Venago, too. Our place is on French Creek about 6 miles upstream from Franklin, PA. But don't discount the area. I find tons of morels under sycamores up and down the creek. Mainly on the islands. Something about the rich soil and the huge trees. I do somewhat better around here, but that might be because I live here and have more morel conducive woods nearby. 

When it comes to mushrooms though, that locale can't be beat. Within just a couple mile radius around our place I find chanterelles, black trumpets, sweet tooths, oysters and boletes galore. It's location on the Allegheny Plateau makes for one of the best fungi/ edible plant areas around.


----------



## rondo13

Digster I paved the bike/walking trail about 10yrs ago up there 4.3 miles and I believe French creek ends out into the Allegheny that's the section we paved. We camped out on the river after work and fished. I've Benn finding the Morels in beaver county since Thursday, some dry looking some young but I've done good so far around 175 so good luck all.


----------



## dorkygrin

Digster - Yeah, on the Allegheny about 10 miles downriver from Franklin. Good to know they are around, I may shift my focus there on weekends. 

Does this website have a private message function?


----------



## digster

Rondo13 - I know the spot. If I'm right you're talking about the paved trail off Rt. 322 on the Allegheny just up from the mouth of French Creek. I pass it whenever I head into Cranberry to go to Walmart or Home Depot. There's a parking lot just after the bridge. I've always wanted to stop and check it out. 

dorkygrin - Are you right on the river? If so (or even if you aren't) I strongly suggest you check out the river islands. The Allegheny has a goodly number of large islands - larger and more prevalent than those of French Creek. I've never personally been on the Allegheny, but from what I've seen you've got a treasure trove of islands with lots of sycamores and silver maples that should produce. I've considered taking my boat downstream to the river to scope those places out. I'd love to hear from you if they do. Definitely post any finds (or lack thereof). 

Oh, and the big yellows I find under sycamores don't usually come into season until mid May. So, you've got all this month - especially with this cold snap we're just coming out of.


----------



## soldie

Has anybody had any luck in cuyahoga, geauga or lake counties?


----------



## dorkygrin

Digster - Yup, right on the river. Need to get the Kayaks and start in Franklin and head down. Lots of islands for sure !

Soldie - after all the rain we had last night in Geauga, things outta be poppin big-time in the next couple of days.


----------



## soldie

Dorkygrin.... Thanks for the morale booster. I'm new to this and I know how tough they are to find but it helps to know they're out there. Good hunting all!


----------



## cooley

Breaking the ice lol under a Ash tree!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Good for you, cooley. I found one today as well, but it was small and dry so I left it.


----------



## cotty

buckeye next season if you feel like making a trip south i will take you out to a few spots and put you on some morels, i dont have any shame in showing people my spots as long as they respect my spots and dont go unless they with me, and respects the woods most of my spots are on private land, and i can show you some land that will have you leaving saying i will never do that again, i say that every year in my spots but i do it year after year expecting a different outcome


----------



## buckeyebrett

Update on my season...found 70 or so yellows last weekend in Athens County. Brother found around 10 young yellows in Medina County. Went to Guernsey County Tuesday. Found about 15 nice yellows. It has been a tough one for me. Finding the spots, but not the loads. Three here, five there, but no huge flush. Been workin hard to find em, too. Frustrating! But, that's how it goes. Gotta keep going if ya wanna keep finding.

Now, on to more pressing issues....do I go South to Coshocton on Saturday or stay North in my stomping grounds? I seem to think that NEO is prime now for next 5 days. I'd hate to drive South and find a bunch of burnt morels. Whatcha guys think? NEO or South this weekend? I'm torn!


----------



## cooley

Buckeyebrett I guess where you go in NE OH it has been very dry here I know has of yesterday A few of us just found morels but with out the rain which is coming Sun. It could be bad, I'm going out all weekend so I will post if any good find so. 
BuckeyeBowman that one I found I left too and covered so it doesn't dry! We'll keep trying, at least great exercise!


----------



## gardenlorax

This is a great message board! I live in W. NY where morels are hard to come by. I was thinking of heading to NE Ohio for Memorial Day weekend (5/24) to look for morels. Does anyone have a guess if this will be too late in the season? Been a cold, rainy Spring here but temps are supposed to be in the mid-80's next 2 days. Thanks.


----------



## cotty

what kind of fungus is this it looks like a pheasant back but not sure it dont smell like a pheasant back &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## the shroominator

Gardenlorax I'd say you would have better luck in Pennsylvania if you're going at that time. Morels won't be around here for much longer than a week or two unless we get rain very soon and it cools down. @cotty. That thar is a pheasant back surely. I think their smell weakens with age. Just like my sniffer. Seems like it gets less sensitive the older I get. According to my wife my farts smell but I can never smell them


----------



## buckeyebowman

Cotty, that kinda, sorta looks like a pheasant back, but it's not exactly the classic appearance. Maybe it's a little old? They just started to pop at my hunting club up here. I just may take you up on that "trip south" next year, and I appreciate the offer! I'm an old dog, but I'm willing to learn new tricks! Heck, the morel thing is pretty new to me, as are shaggy manes, and meadow mushrooms, which I fell into last year, and ramps, which I fell into about a week ago! Yeah, it's hell being retired! Makes me wonder how I ever found the time, or energy, to actually work! :lol: 

And I understand about the "respect" thing. It's just like deer or turkey hunting, or fishing someone's secret crappie hole. You don't spread it around, and you never go there unless "THE GUY" is there with you! And believe me, on my hunting club I crawl through thickets that leave me saying "never again" all the time. I just spotted three dead elms that have almost all their bark on them. They might be 20 feet off the path. I'll have to start out dog crawling, and wind up belly crawling to get to them! Since it was so dry, and the hunting so slow, I backed off. But if we get some decent rains, you can bet I'll be in there getting muddy. Praying for rain, I am out!


----------



## cotty

we should get our rain this weekend into mid week next week, morels are peaking as predicted south of 70, if we get a good enough rain may just high the motherload, who knoiw, one more decent flush would be great, found 4 in fairfield county todat, two were fresh one was way past its prime but picked anyway and the other was starting to dry out, and that fungus is not old, it is very soft and moist, it kinda has gills on the bottom but has the classic pheasant back polypours as well, if i had the gas id go north in search of the motherload, but this year has been bleak for me, normally find a minimum of 10lbs the most i have ever found was 250lbs during the 2011 rain washout season, AEP is shroom heaven that year every ridge i hit produced no less than 9lbs and even hit two ridges that produced 30lbs or more, aint had a season like that before that and may never see it again, it was the thing of a shroomers dreams, i been hunting for 29 year, and thats the best i ever done like i said, we all need to do the rain dance or this week end is gonna be the end for the whole state, praying for rain we need it bad not only for morels but them fields are lookin bone dry too, if we dont get it now growing season is going to suck and might try chanterelle hunting this year, dont know yet


----------



## cooley

Well could not stand it I just had to go out and nothing, I looked at over 100 prime dead elm and every ash I came across, Cotty you are right if no rain Ohio will be done too bad it never started her in the N East, lets do the rain dance and pray. I still believe we will get some big foots if it rains the next few days!


----------



## cotty

cooley hang in there the season for you is far from over rain in the forecast for the next two weeks, but down here, big foots and whatever is up now is all we gonna get south of 70, sad to say, this was a good season down here, just didnt have the time or money this year to hit all my spots, still the chance for a possible last flush for us down here, very slim chance but anything can happen it is ohio, everything nature wise is bipolar in this state, lmao


----------



## cotty

and try looking at sycamores cooley, i swear by them you may not find the motherload but they do grow around them and if you find a big grove of them may just find a bunch, good luck and happy hunting


----------



## cooley

Cotty do you find them in sandy ground down there along river bottoms around the sycamores?


----------



## cotty

yes i do, i have found them actually growning in small creeks they love sandy bottoms when it comes to sycamores, and check the sycamores on the hills too


----------



## the shroominator

Found some fresh ones today. And some dried. There's definitely still moisture in the ground. You can really tell by the way the grass is growing. I have to cut it every two days!! So annoying because it takes me away from shroomin. Cooley they are up just hard to find. I've only found 2lbs so far this week. Been to pretty much all my spots. If we get this rain that's coming plus the cool down I think we may get another flush and the bigfoots will be out. Take a look at the soil temp map. Looks like we should be heading to Pennsylvania. I bet they're havin a good Ol' time over there!


----------



## cotty

idk shroominator people from pennsylvania are wanting to come to ohio because their season sucks over there too


----------



## buckeyebowman

Shroominator, your last post gave me a chuckle! I go out morel hunting and it's "crunch, crunch, crunch,"! Dry as hell, but you couldn't prove it by my yard! I cut the back two days ago and it looks like I've never touched it! Why can't morels grow like grass? If we can get a good, soaking rain I think we could get a major league, late season flush here. The soil is warm, we need water! I found bigfoot yellows last year till 5/24! And I don't really know what I'm doing!


----------



## the shroominator

Morning soil temps in PA are lower than ours. If they get rain they'll be sittin pretty. Buckeye if you know of any lower moist shady areas in you location that's where I would focus my time. Ideally right now you want about 50% maybe 75% canopy cover. I'm crossing my fingers that if we get rain that they'll b up pretty good here in north east Ohio. My fear is that they've burnt up. But when I pull back the leaves the soil has decent moisture. Enough to stick to my finger even. And today I found a few fresh looking young morels and even some larger ones that had no rust on them and still felt moist. Slippery almost. So I'm holding out hope. I'll be back out Monday or Tuesday to see how things are. Hang in there buckeye. Maybe check out grand river wildlife area if it's not too far from you. I've never really been up there but I'm sure there's gotta be some good areas.


----------



## cooley

I know some are up here and there but I have been checking areas throughout my County especially where more shade and dampness and zilch, now I have never found blacks but I have found plenty of greys and yellows In the past and seen where it's done pretty quick with out rain, when you look around elms most of the time they stick up like a sore thumb! I'm going to look at some sycamores today and revisit some elms from a week ago! Weather man say chance of some rain today fingers are crossed!


----------



## digster

This has to be the worst morel season I've personally ever been witness to. Hit my fail proof spot yesterday and only found a few small near-to-rotting grays. That spot has always produced huge numbers. After searching for half an hour and only finding those few morels that weren't even worth picking I left. I normally spend the day there and come away with bags full. From what I've read combined with the weather that backs up those reports I can only conclude that this year has been a bust. It was looking good early on then everything went south.

What a pity.


----------



## cotty

give it time digster let it rain, this week coming up looks to be the last stand for morels in southern ohio, you all up there have good rains coming every other day for the next two weeks, its a late season, everyone has been jumping the gun saying its over, its not over till the fat lady sings, and she aint sung yet, aint seen no bigfoots or tulips, so we got a good week to two weeks left


----------



## cooley

Yipppee the rain dance has work, we are getting some good rain now, we should get some more tomorrow too! The shrooms should be popping! My buddy said tonight he would be happy with skillet full! Not me I'm greedy give me a few elm that have the mother loads!


----------



## rennie

I am in the Willowick area. Is anyone selling ? I am buying.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Shroominator, I've looked high and I've looked low. The major problem with the spots I usually hunt is they are dry! I'm on other boards and there are guys going gangbusters along the I-70 corridor in central Ohio. There's another guy finding nice ones around Salem in Columbiana Co. They've been just as hot, but the difference is they got rain 4-5 days ago. I think cooley's rain dance worked. We had a couple of decent thunderstorms rumble through here dropping more rain than I've seen in a while! Nice! And with more forecast for the next couple days. Can't wait to get out again. And with the cool down I can go hunting without getting my brains boiled in my skull!


----------



## cotty

buckeyebowman, come thursday or friday hit your yellow spots and try to find new get permission to hunt some farms, go to state parks, if its been as dry as its been down here all your spots will be in bloom as good as they are gonna be, this is going to be the peak more than likely for you, go look for that motherload, and be sure to look good around the sycamore, late season like this i swear by sycamores, a buddy turned me on to sycamores about 6 years ago and been finding loads of morels late season every year since, and yes sycamores high and low alike will produce, and the growth rate around sycamores is phenominal, almost every sycamore ive looked by produces atleast 1 morel, and yes this weekend will be the peak for around 70 south, you guys up that far might have a good week or two left with all the rain in the forecast the next two weeks, good luck and happy hunting


----------



## the shroominator

Cotty are you searching groves of sycamores with elm and or cherry or poplar mix or are lone sycamores good as well? I've found them around sycamore before but south of canton. Hard to find sycamore up here. I would love to buy you a beer sometime and sit and pick your brain. I love to learn. Buckeye we got rain!! I hope you find a bunch!! And if you're a Mom... Happy Mothers Day to you.


----------



## cotty

i find them around almost all sycamores, and i dont drink so buy me a soda and ill be good, shroominator, mix of sycamore and elm are the best for yellows, ive found half frees around sycamore and poplar mix, and if you run across a sycamore grove on a hill side, look and look hard there is sure to be a morel of some sort there, i have never found a black around sycamores or elms, i only find blacks around cherry, poplar, maple, and locust, ive heard cedar is good for blacks and yellows but have never found one around a cedar tree, good luck and happy hunting,my biggest advice is learn to be a tree hunter you can cover more ground quicker and find more morels, versus walking forever looking at the ground the whole time, look for them trees you know morels grow around, yes look at the ground periodically but look at the trees more till you come across say a sycamore or an elm tree, and then look around them trees and go about your way if you dont find any


----------



## buckeyebowman

Oh, I plan on it cotty! Looking for a big finish for this season! Like shroominator said, we finally got blessed rain! Two days in a row with more to come. I'm also going to try to branch out a bit. I've made a list of places that are a bit farther afield, but not too far away, and I'm going to try to work them methodically from South to North. I found morels last year till May 24, so there's still some time. Wishing everyone success!


----------



## cotty

good luck and hope you find some good ones, bigfoots should show up in your area around the 20th-26th if we get all the rain they saying we supposed to


----------



## yellow sponge

Last week was pretty good in Holmes, Tusc, and wayne counties. But the yellows I found on friday were old and had alot of slime and mold on them. Id say things are pretty over.

These are some of what was cookin in NE OH for me last week.


----------



## cooley

I have look to the east, west, north and south of Trumbull Co. And they are not there! The woods are wet a little now but I'm hoping the ground temps did not get to warm now with these high temperatures! I'm going out Weds. and this weekend we shall see what it brings! I hope to hear some good reports on here and through some buddies, one buddy in Wayne Co. Told me this has been one of the worst years in his 52 yrs of hunting them he went from 2000 last year to 300 this year!


----------



## saepis

Anybody finding any yellows medina cty? Picked up some peckers and a few (read: 2) blacks last week










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## abee1976

Found 5/10/15 in Summit County!!  http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i236/abee1976/14087_842661655818378_6490833892545762996_n.jpg


----------



## abee1976

Found 5/10/15 in Summit County!!


----------



## abee1976

This was my biggest one, found 5/10/15 in Summit County


----------



## abee1976

Also found this beautiful pheasant back 5/2/15 in Summit County/Portage Lakes area.


----------



## spanks42000

I have found 100 yellows around cotton wood trees in Erie county the last 2 days


----------



## jdk32581

Spanks

Where you hunting the river bottom cottonwoods?


----------



## cooley

Live or dead cottonwoods? Heading out tomorrow buddy found some nice yellow around apple trees and county next to me yellows were found under apple and cherry mixed. I'm hoping with the rains the elms are producing up here now!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yo, Angie! Some really nice finds there! Well, the big storm arrived yesterday evening. Unfortunately, a large portion of my neighbors maple tree "arrived" in my back yard at the same time! That will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## cooley

Buckeye have you been out checking since rain came?


----------



## morelmunchingman

I found 138 pecker heads about 8 days ago I posted pics of them in the photo area but not sure how to show on here I found 1 beautiful sponge 2 days ago but haven't seen anything since but a lot of tracks and some holes in the ground I was hunting some new spots lots of May apples and some Elms mostly dead and felled or in various states of rot with good black soil and yet still nothing! I'm in Muskingum county ohio and we had 3 HOT days with 85+ degree days so is that it is the season for lack of a scientific certainty OVER???? Please any feed back will be helpful I'm trying to show my 13 yr old the reason and joy and just great taste and feeling I we get from those delicious Morels! Please anyone everyone throw me a bone here am I wasting my time or is there shrooms in them there woods?????


----------



## buckeyebowman

Cooley, I did have a small chance today to look through a couple spots near my house. This was in a well shaded, creek bottom spot. I was actually trying to find a shortcut to the ramp spot I found. No luck. Ran into a big oxbow that cut me off. But while you're in the woods you might as well look for 'shrooms, right? Didn't find a thing! It was hard to find a happy medium moisturewise. There's not a lot of elevation change down there, but what there was made a big difference. The high spots were still quite dry, while the very bottoms were soaking wet! So, I checked the sloped in between and still didn't find anything. I'm thinking of writing that woods off for anything but ramps. Didn't find the right kinds of trees.


----------



## cooley

I will keep you posted on my outing tomorrow buckeye, there are some up from reports I'm hearing these elms should produce something you would think.


----------



## spanks42000

Live cottonwoods some are partially dead dropping bark off of em deep in the woods away from the road were nobody wants to walk that far but there are at least 3 big yellows around every tree haven't found any around elms only cottonwoods 10 around one was awesome. Cottonwoods with bark on ground and roots coming out of the ground are the best. Still trying to figure out how to post pics any help would be appreciated


----------



## jdk32581

Spanks

What county are you in? 
To upload a picture this is what I do. I go to tinypic.com. I browse for the picture on my computer and click upload now. Then just copy the image code from the line that says "html for websites" and you can paste that directly into the reply box and click submit.


----------



## the shroominator

Good to hear spanks! From what I can tell in the Akron area we are done. I'm sure there's still some up that no one has found tho. Most likely dry too. I hope somebody tells me I'm wrong though. We had an 8 day season.


----------



## cooley

I checked for 5 hours today around prime elms, apple, ash, and cottonwood in around sycamores and not one to be found..I'm still trying to believe it's coming but have doubts now, it's weird to say this but it never started here.


----------



## lance137

i know what you mean cooley im in nothern jefferson county and i normally find 100 a year in my 2 spots so far i have found 13 and the guys i know that get 500 a year have found 50 i hope something happens in the next few days or this season may be gone before it gets here


----------



## jdk32581

My spot last year I found over 100. This year 8

I think the heat really did us in. All that hot weather and very very little rain. I mean it rained the one night but only for a couple hours. We needed a 3 day soak during that heat..... Now its freezing outside. WTF

Need it to warm up again and rain good. Like soak for a few days and hold with warm temperatures. I cant believe this up and down temperatures are good for growth or popping.


----------



## cooley

I will keep checking because I'm a hard head, weather forecast is showing chance a rain starting Fri.-Mon with temps warming mid 70's to 80's Than Tues. going back into the 60's! What I found interesting was ground temps were in mid 60's a few days ago and now they are back down to the 50's and should drop more tonight could the mycelium went dormant with the hot ground Temps and perk up with cooler ground temps? Everything I read says they don't grow good much past 60 degrees ground temps. This with lack of rain surely wasn't good, I know from reports that MI., WI. Are now picking morels could they just not show up here and skip us? I hope not just a good week would be good for us all! If not looks like I will be trying to go after my first Black Trumpets and wait for the Hens to start popping!


----------



## spanks42000

I am in Sandusky Erie County area JDK found 25 yesterday around cottonwoods again all big yellows some just coming up still bent over going back out again today


----------



## cotty

spanks atleast you finding some this year i found 3 1/2 pounds this year, second worst year ever, im used to finding between 30 to 50 pounds a year, but it happens didnt get the rain in the fall last year we needed, hopefully this fall we will get a drincher, then things will get back to normal, we have a bad year about every 4 or 5 years though its just the cycle, atleast we started finding them normal time this year instead of yellows in march like the 2012 season, i found a total of 60 morels this year, im used to finding them in the hundreds and thousands, they just were not up for me this year and when i did find the motherload it crumbled in my hands, so thats when i decided to call it quites, found them in a mix of sycamore, ash, dead elms, and maple, maples dont ussaully produce for me but this year every maple i checked had a morel around it, i think the sycamores and elms and ash nearby had them growing there idk, i heard water oaks or what they truely are is silver maples produce morels too, but who knows


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yeah, cooley, I'm going to keep looking too because I'm just as hard headed. Blew off everything to go fishing today. One thing the arrival of the cold front and recent storm did was really screw up the fishing! But, my BIL and I, both being hard heads kept whacking away at it. So, there's a nice pot of crappie fillets in my frig. I'll treat the morels the same, hoping that the storm worked the opposite way for them. I've said before I found some really nice ones last year on May 24, but last year was totally different. Much cooler and wetter with a slower warm up. I'd like to believe that the hot, dry blast we got didn't totally screw the pooch but that remains to be seen. Anyway, I'll be hunting this weekend, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## cotty

good luck buckeyebowman, if you hard headed and can bare the thick briers and brambles and high weeds this time of year and the heat that comes with it after this front moves out tomorrow, they are still out there to be found, this time of year the bigguns are up, gotta do some extra walking and extra hard looking but they there, like i said good luck and you can send me a facebook request if you want i can give you some more tips and pointers on there, my name on facebook is Zachariah Cotterman, i got a picture of my daughter as my profile picture


----------



## cooley

Buckeye keep me posted, and I will you too, my wine caps and shiitake have been producing so I have some shrooms and I put up a bunch of hen of the woods last fall we have been eating but let's face it Morels are just so delicious! I seen a recipe for morels and sausage stroganoff and my mouth is watering still as I speak to you!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Well guys, I have to say it doesn't look good out there! I was hoping this late rain might rescue the season for me, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. Looked in some old favorite spots, checked some entirely new spots, and nada! Found no new pops, no "dead soldiers", no stumps. Looked up one small one I found previously and covered up with leaves. It never got any bigger and was totally shot! Hunted all day. I found some big yellows later than this last year, but last year's conditions were totally different than this year's! For instance, all the blossoms are off the apple trees this year, last year they were still on. It's a weird year, what can you do?

Abut the only positive development of the day was I actually found some living elm trees! Didn't know such things still existed! Anyway, seems like it's time to get on with fishing and other mushrooms.


----------



## cotty1

live elms are everywhere down by me buckeyebowman, mostly dead but you find atleast three to four big elms still alive in each woods i look in, and yes very weird year it is, may have to mark this down as worst year ever almost, did decent though atleast i didnt get zeroed ouut like i did back in 2012 with less than a pound maybe 15 morels total if i was lucky, grand total for the year this year morel wise 3 1/2 lbs, pheasant backs 82 lbs great year on the backs for sure would have likedthat number to be morels but oh well maybe next year


----------



## cooley

I am done also Buckeye I did not find anything yesterday, you need a brush hog now to find them. I knew when they were getting them in WI and MI we were done it had past us, but held hope, I gave it a hard look and put on many miles, most of my buddies in S. Ohio say this year has been one of the worst they have ever seen, it's not us it was the shrooms, goes to show why they are so hard to cultivate them, the stars did not align for us here in the NE but it will make next years flush that much sweeter! 
I'm going to try for the chanterelles and black trumpets this summer, i actually found some chanterelles when I was getting Hens last year , do the chantrelles come up in the same areas? I have an idea on where to get the black trumpets but any adivice tips are welcome and much appreciated! Have great one guys!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Cotty1, the hunting club I belong to has, literally, thousands of dead elms on it! When I started hunting morels, and read about the dead elm/morel connection, I thought I'd died and gone to Heaven! It never occurred to me to look for live ones. On Saturday I hiked some new areas. We have 2,200 acres, so there's plenty of places I've never been. Walking along I spotted a tree with bark that looked like an elm, but the tree was alive and had leaves on it! I tried to ID it positively, but it was at the edge of a thicket and the only side I could look at was backlit by a bright sky. Hard to get a fix on the leaves. A little further on I happened on another one, a younger tree, with branches closer to the ground where I could get a good look at the leaves. Leaves alternate on the stem, sawtooth edges, and the base of the leaf offset one side from the other. How about that? I guess you learn something every day.

Cooley, yeah my walking stick got a real workout on Saturday pushing aside the undergrowth! And you're right, if the 'shrooms don't pop, you gotta stop! Wow! I sound like Johnny Cochran! So, I'm ready to move on to other things. One thing I'd like to see is a "calendar" of 'shroom activity for our area of the country. I don't know if the Ohio Mycological Society could produce such a thing, but I think it might be helpful. For instance, "From mid-May through the end of June you might look for...". Like that. I guess it will be up to us! Would love to find some chants and black trumpets!


----------



## abee1976

Can any of you guys identify these mushrooms? Sorry for the pic quality. But I thought they might be lobster mushrooms, though I'm not sure because I have never seen them. Please let me know what you think? Thanks! http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i236/abee1976/20150712_165513.jpeg


----------



## abee1976

Can any of you guys identify these mushrooms? Sorry for the pic quality. But I thought they might be lobster mushrooms, though I’m not sure because I have never seen them. Please let me know what you think? Thanks!


----------



## abee1976

I also found this bad boy while out hiking yesterday. Near some kind of oak, I think. In your opinions, do you think it is a chicken of the woods? I have never identified them, alas I was too afraid to harvest and eat it


----------



## jdk32581

Angie

First photo is a red russula- http://www.mushroomexpert.com/russula.html

Second is chicken of the woods which is very delicious as long as it is still fresh and not all spored out. 

PS- Try and post on the Ohio message board instead of the region boards


----------



## abee1976

Thank you very much! Will do on future posts! :wink:


----------

